# Predator tune



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

I just installed the Diablo tuner on my 04. What a difference combined with my other mods, the car really throws you back in the seat . It is so easy to install, just plug and play. I'm sure it's not as good as a professional tune but it did make a real noticeable difference  . I hope to get it back to the track next Friday night. I will keep you all posted.:cheers


----------



## ForsakenNoob (Jan 4, 2006)

Is there a simple setting you reflash your computer with already stored in the predator? Or do you adjust the timing, fuel/air yourself?


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

ForsakenNoob said:


> Is there a simple setting you reflash your computer with already stored in the predator? Or do you adjust the timing, fuel/air yourself?


THe settings are stored in the Predator ,or you can get a custome download into the Predator. I stored the stock tune into the tuner, then used the base tune from the tuner. :cheers


----------



## Ricekiller (May 2, 2006)

Thanks...now I want to spend another $340.00!


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

This is the number's I just put up with my Diablo tune.










Mods include custom exhaust and LPE CAI. My baseline was 344hp with 340 torque.


----------

